
Ask HN: If u like Apple products what is your justification for the high prices? - ankurdhama
I believe the high margins on Apple product has only one reason: To earn as much profit as possible and be rich.
======
dalke
Your explanation holds for almost every major company - maximize profits.

Instead, be more specific. There are companies which target the high-end. This
is often done through a mixture of selling an image, using higher quality
materials, improved attention to detail, and support.

There are also companies that target the low-end, and the medium part of the
scale. On the low-end you want to maximize volume, and reduce or eliminate
support. (Ever tried to get support for Google's free services?)

Then there are companies that target the business users, or education users,
who have different requirements than home users.

Each of these niches has its own strategy to "earn as much profit as possible
and be rich".

------
amalantony06
At the higher end of the market, people really do not care about paying a few
hundred dollars extra if the overall experience is smooth. Apple provides a
high quality hardware-software experience which helps users' to get their work
done without worrying about configurations or other headaches. The battery
life, light weightiness, beautiful display, faster boot-up times, overall
smoothness of the UI all contributes to this experience.

------
Grazester
I liked their Macbooks. I couldn't justify the high price so I bought one used
for an OK price. The money I saved not buying their products new I invested in
their stock at the time. One of the best investing decisions I have made.

